# Actualizar Xperia Mini pro y Ray de 2.3.4 a ice cream 4.0.4 ?



## Piratilla (Abr 26, 2020)

Tengo esos dos móviles y me encantan, sobre todo el mini pro, y hace unos meses ya no funciona WhatsApp en esa versión de Android 2.3.4.
Si lo conecto al PC, a Sony Companion, dice que no hay actualizaciones.
Cómo se puede subir a 4.0.4?
Sabéis de algún tutorial??
Muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (May 15, 2020)

No se puede... Solo se puede con el campanion.. Si sony ya no dio soporte dudo que alguien lo hubiera actualizado.. Y no creo que te convenga comprar caja para a ver si lo tiene, la mejor opción es que lo lleves con alguien que tenga caja para sony


----------



## Piratilla (May 16, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> No se puede... Solo se puede con el campanion.. Si sony ya no dio soporte dudo que alguien lo hubiera actualizado.. Y no creo que te convenga comprar caja para a ver si lo tiene, la mejor opción es que lo lleves con alguien que tenga caja para sony


Muchas gracias, pero una pregunta.... que es eso de “caja para Sony”


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2020)

A los teléfonos se les carga el firmware o software en el argot de los técnicos de celulares con un dispositivo electrónico que es una interfaz serial entre el móvil y la PC, a esa interfaz se le llama caja o BOX, hay de varias marcas como la pegasus, octopus, sigma y no recuerdo cuales mas, esas cajas además de servir como interfaz de comunicación sirven de password o llave para que el software de pc tenga acceso al servidor del fabricante donde ellos tienen muchísimos firmwares de varias marcas y modelos de móviles. No todas las cajas tienen los mismos, eso depende del fabricante que tan surtido tenga su servidor. Por eso es conveniente que lo lleves con un técnico para que pruebe con varias cajas... De echo Sony es la mas complicada porque son muy celosos de su tecnologia
Esos firmwares que tienen los fabricantes de las cajas son en su mayoría los mismos que tienen los fabricantes de los celulares.
El campanion es algo similar a una caja pero sin la interfaz física. El celular se conecta directo pot USB.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2020)

Android no es.como Windows.
Hace falta una versión específica para cada hardware. Si el fabricante o alguien no lo hizo solo te queda hacerlo a ti.


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Android no es.como Windows.
> Hace falta una versión específica para cada hardware. Si el fabricante o alguien no lo hizo solo te queda hacerlo a ti.


Es correcto eso, solo y de vez en cuando le queda un firmware de un modelo a otro con riesgo a que hasta pueda quedar inutilizado.
Por ejemplo desde el cel que estoy escribiendo es un motorola XT914 duro años con el software dañado, precisamente ayer le cargue el software del moto  XT918 y funciono al 100℅ pero la diferencia entre ambos es que el 918  tiene doble sim y así me aparece en el 914. Pero ya funciona.


----------



## Piratilla (May 16, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Es correcto eso, solo y de vez en cuando le queda un firmware de un modelo a otro con riesgo a que hasta pueda quedar inutilizado.
> Por ejemplo desde el cel que estoy escribiendo es un motorola XT914 duro años con el software dañado, precisamente ayer le cargue el software del moto  XT918 y funciono al 100℅ pero la diferencia entre ambos es que el 918  tiene doble sim y así me aparece en el 914. Pero ya funciona.


Pero y cómo lo cargas?? Flastoll......etc, pero no encuentro ningún flastool que se funcione con mi Xperia, no consigo descargar ninguno.
Todos los enlaces están caducados


Scooter dijo:


> Android no es.como Windows.
> Hace falta una versión específica para cada hardware. Si el fabricante o alguien no lo hizo solo te queda hacerlo a ti.


Repito la pregunta.... y cómo se hace eso?? He mirado titoriales y todos están Lon links caducados.
Sabéis de alguno?
Gracias


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2020)

Piratilla dijo:


> Pero y cómo lo cargas?? Flastoll......etc,


Ok, por eso hay diferentes cajas, el flashtool es para un tipo de procesador, segun recuerdo los MTK, que hace lo mismo que el campanion o las cajas, el sigma sirve para los procesadores de Samsung, etc... las cajas pueden servir para varios procesadores, pero eso no es lo interesante de las cajas, lo interesante o lo que importa es que tienes acceso a un servidor con un monton de firmwares, si tienes el firmware ya la hiciste en un 90%.
el otro 10% es que el programa del PC como el flashtool o el campanion o sigma, utilice el mismo protocolo de comunicacion con el movil, eso ya depende del bootloader, ese bootloader es el que ayuda a comunicar al movil con el PC y el programa como el campanion ,flashtool, sigma, octupus etc.

insisto si no quiere batallar llevalo con alguien que tenga las herramientas, el procedimiento es sencillo, lo que es costoso son las herramientas.

me acorde de algo, si ya tienes el firmware que le queda a tus equipos, busca en que carpeta del directorio del campanion se ponen.. es decir  cuando no esta el firmware en tu PC al conectar tu equipo sony al PC el campanion lo busca en los servidores de sony y lo descarga en un directorio de tu PC en alguna ruta especifica, ahora si tu lo tienes simplemente copialo a esa ruta y ejecuta el campanion, como ya lo tienes en tu disco no hara la busqueda en el servidor de sony y listo tienes tus equipos actualizados.
(no recuerdo cual es esa ruta pero no es dificil saber googleando)

si no tienes los firmwares regresamos a lo de las cajas. o sea el programa para cargarselos es el mismo campanion.

asi se hacen los downgrades(desactualizaciones), cuando las actualizaciones de sony tienen conflictos.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2020)

Yo de como generar una rom sé todo lo que tengo que saber al respecto:
Soy consciente de que está por encima de mis posibilidades y no gasto tiempo en ello.


----------



## papirrin (May 16, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo de como generar una rom sé todo lo que tengo que saber al respecto:
> Soy consciente de que está por encima de mis posibilidades y no gasto tiempo en ello.


Segun recuerdo usas raspberrys, no creo que este muy por encima de tus posibilidades, para adaptar una rom a otra, simplemente es copiar directorios de drivers y renombrar parametros. no es tan sencillo pero tampoco inalcanzable.
yo lo intentente con tablets con procesadores MTK e hice algunas modificaciones al ROM es divertido.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2020)

Puede, pero no lo voy a intentar siquiera


----------



## Piratilla (May 17, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Segun recuerdo usas raspberrys, no creo que este muy por encima de tus posibilidades, para adaptar una rom a otra, simplemente es copiar directorios de drivers y renombrar parametros. no es tan sencillo pero tampoco inalcanzable.
> yo lo intentente con tablets con procesadores MTK e hice algunas modificaciones al ROM es divertido.


Pero.... casi de quererse hacer, se hace rooteando el móvil y después por flashtool meterle el firmware, no??


----------



## papirrin (May 17, 2020)

Piratilla dijo:


> Pero.... casi de quererse hacer, se hace rooteando el móvil y después por flashtool meterle el firmware, no??


No, se extrae el firmwre con una aplicacion, se descomprime con otra aplicacion, se modifica con el explorador de windows, se vuelve a comprimir y se graba con el flashtool para los MTK.
rooteandolo no se pueden modificar los archivos del sistema porque estan de solo lectura aunque sea root.
como Android es Linux, pues se graban o modifican los archivos en las carpetas que correspondan.
Honestamente con exactitud no recuerdo el software que se utiliza lo hice hace bastante tiempo, pero googleando se llega a roma.
lo que hacia en las tablets era quitarles aplicaciones basura y modificar el logo, y hasta ahi, pero en teoria se pueden cargar los drivers, como por ejemplo le he cargado drivers a android de impresoras.


----------



## Piratilla (May 17, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> No, se extrae el firmwre con una aplicacion, se descomprime con otra aplicacion, se modifica con el explorador de windows, se vuelve a comprimir y se graba con el flashtool para los MTK.
> rooteandolo no se pueden modificar los archivos del sistema porque estan de solo lectura aunque sea root.
> como Android es Linux, pues se graban o modifican los archivos en las carpetas que correspondan.
> Honestamente con exactitud no recuerdo el software que se utiliza lo hice hace bastante tiempo, pero googleando se llega a roma.
> lo que hacia en las tablets era quitarles aplicaciones basura y modificar el logo, y hasta ahi, pero en teoria se pueden cargar los drivers, como por ejemplo le he cargado drivers a android de impresoras.


Dos preguntas..... con qué aplicación descomprimo el firmware?
Qué flastool funciona con Sony Ericsson?? El Ray, mini pro, neo V.....
Gracias


----------



## papirrin (May 17, 2020)

Piratilla dijo:


> Dos preguntas..... con qué aplicación descomprimo el firmware?
> Qué flastool funciona con Sony Ericsson?? El Ray, mini pro, neo V.....
> Gracias


no recuerdo conque se descomprime, pero googlea... pon algo así como "modificar ROM android" en google, y para extraerlo del movil igual pon "extraer firmware" esto quizas no se pueda porque como te digo sony es muy celoso y es muy dificil, casi como Apple que en si es lo mismo pero casi imposible porque no hay herramientas.
para saber conque se puede grabar necesitas destapar el celular y ver que procesador tiene o buscar su ficha tecnica del celular, si es MTK y se puede con flashtool buscas la versión que tenga ese procesador.
yo solo te oriento de como se hace en lo general, no se en tus equipos que se necesite, incluso si se pudiese grabar con el campanion quizás necesites usar un versión antigua... no se.


----------



## jorger (May 25, 2020)

Lo que no se debe hacer es descomprimir la rom para modificarla. Pierde la firma y luego puedes tener serios problemas para instalarla. O al menos así era en HTC. Desconozco el sisyema de seguridad que tenía Sony en aquél entonces. Yo lo que hacía era meterme directamente en la rom comprimida, sacaba los archivos que quería modificar, los modificaba y luego los volvía a meter en el .zip. Otra cosa que puedes hacer y que no se necesita el PC para eso, es instalar el Aromafm (aroma file manager). Lo ejecutas desde el recovery. Te copias de /System los archivos a modificar y los metes en la SD. Te sales de ahí, arrancas el móvil y modificas esos archivos con lo que quieras. Vuelves a apagar, inicias en recovery y sustituyes los archivos. Eso sí haz copia de seguridad de los que estén sin modificar. Funciona muy bien cuando se trata de modificar líneas de código, y en ese caso puedes hacer todo el proceso sin salirte del Aromafm.


----------



## Piratilla (May 27, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Lo que no se debe hacer es descomprimir la rom para modificarla. Pierde la firma y luego puedes tener serios problemas para instalarla. O al menos así era en HTC. Desconozco el sisyema de seguridad que tenía Sony en aquél entonces. Yo lo que hacía era meterme directamente en la rom comprimida, sacaba los archivos que quería modificar, los modificaba y luego los volvía a meter en el .zip. Otra cosa que puedes hacer y que no se necesita el PC para eso, es instalar el Aromafm (aroma file manager). Lo ejecutas desde el recovery. Te copias de /System los archivos a modificar y los metes en la SD. Te sales de ahí, arrancas el móvil y modificas esos archivos con lo que quieras. Vuelves a apagar, inicias en recovery y sustituyes los archivos. Eso sí haz copia de seguridad de los que estén sin modificar. Funciona muy bien cuando se trata de modificar líneas de código, y en ese caso puedes hacer todo el proceso sin salirte del Aromafm.


Es altamente complicado para mi todo eso. Gracias de todos modos


----------



## jorger (May 28, 2020)

Es más sencillo de lo que se puede pensar. Necesitas una sóla herramienta que se ejecuta desde recovery. El resto es copiar/pegar y modificar archivos para después sustituirlos por los originales.


----------



## Piratilla (May 30, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Es más sencillo de lo que se puede pensar. Necesitas una sóla herramienta que se ejecuta desde recovery. El resto es copiar/pegar y modificar archivos para después sustituirlos por los originales.


Y cual es esa herramienta? Flashtool??


----------



## papirrin (May 30, 2020)

Piratilla dijo:


> Y cual es esa herramienta? Flashtool??





jorger dijo:


> es instalar el Aromafm (aroma file manager).


----------



## jorger (May 30, 2020)

El Aromafm tienes en el foro Xda, es un zip que se ejecuta como si instalaras una rom, pero no se instala nada, sólo se ejecuta. Es un símil a un programa portable.


----------

